# Diet Shows Promise Against Crohn's Disease



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

This came to me from Yahoo...Thursday March 8 10:16 AM ETDiet Shows Promise Against Crohn's Disease http://dailynews.yahoo.com/h/nm/20010308/hl/crohns_1.html MikeNL - I found the avoidance of ultra-fine microparticles very interesting. Credit "Leaky-Gut" once again?


----------

